#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  討論區版本升級

## 狼王白牙

討論區升級

目前討論區版本從 2.0.10 ----> 2.0.13



新增風格, 使用者可以在 個人資料 裡頭的版面風格選擇自己喜歡的版面顏色

----------


## Fenrir

還有好多操作用的按鍵都改成中文化了..
感覺比較不容易按錯了說~~
(沒錯..我是英文苦手...orz)

----------


## 狼王白牙

有任何建議歡迎提出

3/1
今天新增附檔外掛, 使用者可以附加檔案在論壇上
最大可以上傳 256 KB

但是如果會使用FTP, 自己有空間可以放檔案的, 請盡量放自己空間

3/1

新增預設頭像, 使用者如果沒有設定頭像, 
就會出現一個笑臉在你發的文章旁喔  :Very Happy:

----------


## 小花

白牙大辛苦啦~ 
今天發現首頁可以像野性疆界一樣看到文章的標題,這也是新功能吧? 好棒喔~   :Very Happy:  

不過我有個小問題...
有佈景可以換很棒,可是我用藍色跟錄色的佈景時都不能發文章也不能回文章.
不知道是我自己電腦的問題還是什麼...  :Sad:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 白牙大辛苦啦~ 
> 今天發現首頁可以像野性疆界一樣看到文章的標題,這也是新功能吧? 好棒喔~   
> 
> 不過我有個小問題...
> 有佈景可以換很棒,可是我用藍色跟錄色的佈景時都不能發文章也不能回文章.
> 不知道是我自己電腦的問題還是什麼...


哈哈..這個也是抄襲野疆的功能 ^^;

其他顏色的佈景不能發文, 應該是風格沒有修改到的問題,

解決問題之前, 請大家暫時使用銀色板面的 subsilver 風格

----------

